# Attaching plants



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a few orchids and a small unknown creeper here i'd like to attach to the rear of my viv. I have a few thoughts but not sure if they will be suitable, Hot glue sounds good but i'm worried it may burn the roots when i attach? My partner suggested super glue but i'm worried about the toxicity of any strong smelling glue. Another option i was thinking of was the small staples you use to attach a fence to a wooded post. Any thoughts?


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't use hot glue or glue with smelly solvents for the same reasons. 

Staples work well on foam or cork BGs, just make sure to remove them if they get very rusty - a little rust is ok for a while though. Typically staples can be removed once a plant has rooted. I use hanging basket wire (I'm guessing it's galvanized or something since it doesn't rust for a long time), cut short lengths, then bend them around my pliers to make a U-shaped staple. Some people like to use tooth pics or bamboo skewers - they are inserted to either side of the base of the plant at angles such that they cross over the plant, holding it up and making an 'X'. Orchids seem to bond to a mount well if you can tie them down, but that usually involves drilling some holes in wood or already having narrow branches with epiphytes in mind to tie them around.


Mike


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

the background is a mix of expanding foam, drift wood and cork bark. I was planning to mount some in each of those area's. The cork and expanding foam would be easy to put the staples into but the driftwood is pretty damn solid, wonder if i could use some of that plastic coated horticultural wire and hot glue both ends to the wood over the stem, would prefent the plant getting damaged by the heat of the melted glue


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Hornet said:


> the driftwood is pretty damn solid, wonder if i could use some of that plastic coated horticultural wire and hot glue both ends to the wood over the stem, would prefent the plant getting damaged by the heat of the melted glue



That sounds like a pretty decent idea. The only thing to watch out for there is the expansion/contraction of the glue down the road. I once tried attaching some vine to cork bark with hot glue and it was a quick fix at the time, but only lasted a couple weeks. For you, this may not be so bad, perhaps it will hold long enough for the plants to root.


----------



## kinison (Jul 1, 2010)

On the expanded foam I place small pots. The ones that come on the plants at Petco to be specific. If I cant place a pot then I staple. On drift wood, I use clear fishing string. Either I will tie it around the drift wood or drill a small hole or two. Works great for me.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

At the top, third from the right is a Search button. It actually works quite well and I recommend using it. I bring this up bc this question is asked literally every month. 

I dug this up in less than 20 seconds...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/519-mounting-epiphytes-cork.html

You can also check the stick, "Good Plant Threads" that is located at the top of the plant forum. Many great topics have been book marked and highlighted. 

Good luck.


----------



## Heartbreak7 (Mar 26, 2009)

I see so many "use the search feature" complaints on this forum. If everyone used it would there even be a need for a forum anymore? Seems like most every topic has been previously discussed so why not just archive everything and leave a classifieds section open? 

Just don't understand the need for continuous "use the search feature" posts, just don't click on the topic if you don't want to hear repetitive questions....


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Heartbreak7 said:


> I see so many "use the search feature" complaints on this forum. If everyone used it would there even be a need for a forum anymore? Seems like most every topic has been previously discussed so why not just archive everything and leave a classifieds section open?
> 
> Just don't understand the need for continuous "use the search feature" posts, just don't click on the topic if you don't want to hear repetitive questions....


Thanks for stating that. You never know when a new idea will come out. I have been using small zip ties. I cut the square end off and make it pointed on each end and push it right into the foam or cork. Or if mounting to something you can just zip it on and cut it back off after it roots.
Easy is good


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Heartbreak 90% of questions have been asked but when it repeated near weekly it is redundant to answer. Rather what he was saying was why not search before asking time. You may find the answer faster then asking a new question that has already been asked and answered in great detail. Also it allows people not to have to constantly see the same thread 4 times a month. =P

But to answer the question I use Gorilla Glue


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I use a cork bark background, and just wedge plant rootballs in between the pieces of cork and fill around with spagnum moss. This allows for deeper more natural root penetration into the background. Providing a better moisture reserve for roots, and better stability for the plant. Doing this reduces my need to mist daily. Even plants with very high moisture requirements like Dichaea pendula are doing well with a 3x weekly misting. With a GS background, you only get root growth along the surface. To help stabilize large broms while they root in, I shove a thumbtack into one of the leaves and stick it to the background till it roots in
Plants I want actually growing on the cork initially are mounted beforehand with fishing line, which is then cut off once the plant roots in.
For mounting to wood, I use more fishing line and spagnum


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Heartbreak7 said:


> I see so many "use the search feature" complaints on this forum. If everyone used it would there even be a need for a forum anymore? Seems like most every topic has been previously discussed so why not just archive everything and leave a classifieds section open?
> 
> Just don't understand the need for continuous "use the search feature" posts, just don't click on the topic if you don't want to hear repetitive questions....


Bc every time someone new here starts ANOTHER thread on the same topic it makes the search results even more cluttered so that when (God willing) someone actually has the common sense to use the search feature there are so many of the same thing, they get overwhelmed. 

Best thing is to search, read then add to an already existing thread. There is absolutely nothing wrong with thread grave digging. Wake up an old one with new ideas or questions. It keeps the forum less cluttered and more concise. 

That's why.


----------



## tattoodad (Oct 26, 2010)

if you were to simply attach them onto the back wall how will they thrive? will they re-root themselves? sorry if thats a silly question but i'm not graspin on to this idea...


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

vugger#1 said:


> Thanks for stating that. You never know when a new idea will come out. I have been using small zip ties. I cut the square end off and make it pointed on each end and push it right into the foam or cork. Or if mounting to something you can just zip it on and cut it back off after it roots.
> Easy is good


Thats a great idea!


----------



## SanduskySerpents (Mar 2, 2011)

tattoodad said:


> if you were to simply attach them onto the back wall how will they thrive? will they re-root themselves? sorry if thats a silly question but i'm not graspin on to this idea...


Being new...and using the search function.....im gonna try to see what the answer is to the questoin above and bring this back to life.....

I know epiphytes are air plants and dont need soil....But all the broms i buy at the local nursery are potted with soil. almost all plants i get there are in soil minus the tillandsias. pepperomia, creeping fig, broms, earthstars, ect.....

What are some of the best plants to attach to backgrounds?


----------

